# Dark Swan, Cycnoches



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

It started to open yesterday. 
It already smells wonderful!!! 
50% warscewiczii, 37.5% cooperi, 12.5 % barthiorum.

I like how the color and the presence & distribution of spots are different everytime, although it is brown of different shades. 

It is the best flowering thus far. 12 flowers and no blasting. 
First bloom this year, and 6th bloom in 3 years I have had it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 27, 2017)

Lovely. Thanks for sharing. Sounds like a good cycnoches for a newbie.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Pineapple Popcorn will be the next one to flower.
I had two flowers last year, and this year four. Better but still low count. hmm

The next two are siblings of Jumbo Cooper. 

The last one is Catasetum pileatum album.
It is going to be its first time blooming, so I'm very excited about it!
It did have two mutated/malformed leaves, so I'm slightly concerned that the flowers might be freaky, but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 27, 2017)

Oh wow that Dark Swan is gorgeous! Looks like a good blooming season coming up for you. Best of luck


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2017)

I like it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 27, 2017)

the pink on the lip is a good contrast. Very nice.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> the pink on the lip is a good contrast. Very nice.



Yes. I like that feature as well.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Aug 28, 2017)

Very nice indeed


----------



## blondie (Aug 29, 2017)

Very nice looking flowers and plant..

Congrats.


----------



## labskaus (Aug 29, 2017)

Dark swan ist very nice: flowers are incredibely flat and I love the colour.

Not much visible of the Chloroge parent in your flowers.


----------



## DIN (Aug 29, 2017)

Lovely.


----------

